# Shooting Pics...



## Matt6288 (Jul 29, 2005)

i got a pic of me and my flatbow at full draw but my form looks so bad. my mom took forever to take the picure so i was holding 52pounds for over 10seconds, and you know i get kinda paranoid when i hold it too long, since its all wood :wink:


----------



## Cait (Aug 15, 2005)

Here's a pic from last winter.


----------



## JoshKeller (Sep 11, 2003)

Here are few of me. Not archery though.


----------



## AJ008 (Nov 20, 2002)

Nice bow Cait! Olympic is one of the funnest things to shoot in my book :shade:


----------



## Shoot-in-NC (Jul 12, 2004)

*Mine aint shootin either*

Heres a picture of me but i aint shootin, Hey Brian u got a picture of me from Falls Lake, if u do can u scan it for me.


----------



## Big F (Aug 20, 2004)

*Pictures*

Andrew Fagan
19 years 
Toronto 
Canada


----------



## dynatec15 (Mar 15, 2004)

BIG F on that 3rd pic at the OAA fields, how far is that target? :mg: Thats a fer piece! :thumbs_up


----------



## Cait (Aug 15, 2005)

AJ008 said:


> Nice bow Cait! Olympic is one of the funnest things to shoot in my book :shade:


Thanks! I really like it too. I had to switch for hunting to a compound though because im too weak to hold a 40lb recurve. lol. Have you shot olympic much??


----------



## Big F (Aug 20, 2004)

dynatec15 said:


> BIG F on that 3rd pic at the OAA fields, how far is that target? :mg: Thats a fer piece! :thumbs_up


65 yarder during a Hunter round. One of the tougher shots uphill into a dark hole.


----------



## JoshKeller (Sep 11, 2003)

Here's a shooting pic I took at 3:30 this morning. We have a 100 yard lighted range at our ranch, and since its only 70 degrees, I do alot of practicing at night.


----------



## AJ008 (Nov 20, 2002)

I did for a few months  
Like I mostly do 4-H shooting and we got a good program in the state and in the county and the local club owns some cheap PSE Bullseyes  So the coach let me take it home to shoot so I put on my a cheap target sight and my 25" Easton Black Max and Got pretty good with it just to find out there was no Olympic in 4-H :thumbs_do 
So I had to go to an 11" stabilzer and a fixed pin sight, did the trick though, won a shoot :shade: 
Like I got target panic with my compound pretty bad so shooting those Bulleyes keeps it fun for me when my target panic is makin me mad


----------



## Cait (Aug 15, 2005)

hey that's great! Ya, my brother normally shoots compound and has started shooting recurve on the side. I gather it really helps his form with the compound. That kind of sucks that there's no olympic in 4-H but good job with winning the shoot!


----------



## STSmansdaughter (Mar 11, 2005)

Big F said:


> Andrew Fagan
> 19 years
> Toronto
> Canada


woohoo you go. Bowtech rules. :wink:


----------



## shooter07 (Mar 29, 2004)

Shoot-in-NC said:


> Hey Brian u got a picture of me from Falls Lake, if u do can u scan it for me.


yup... let me find it... and pm me your email... i will downsize it as well so you can put it up here... :wink: :angel:


----------



## shooter07 (Mar 29, 2004)

STSmansdaughter said:


> woohoo you go. Bowtech rules. :wink:


Get Serious... Get hoyt...   :teeth: 

lmao...


----------



## STSmansdaughter (Mar 11, 2005)

shooter07 said:


> Get Serious... Get hoyt...   :teeth:
> 
> lmao...


Are you kidding? :mg: I love my Bowtech. I ain't given up my baby. :tongue:


----------



## AJ008 (Nov 20, 2002)

Think they are changing it for next year :shade: 

Heres my senior portrait I took at the archery range today, gotta keep it original :shade:


----------



## Shoot-in-NC (Jul 12, 2004)

*Hey man*

Hey Brian read ure dang PMs man............wake up over there ure suppose to be ontop of this crap.LMAO

Stephen


----------



## Makeda (Aug 8, 2005)

JoshKeller said:


> Here's a shooting pic I took at 3:30 this morning. We have a 100 yard lighted range at our ranch, and since its only 70 degrees, I do alot of practicing at night.


Well, I don't know if I should put my pictures on here or not? You should tell me, you've seen it. Is it too risky???

lol


----------



## dynatec15 (Mar 15, 2004)

me and my crappy shooting stance..notice how my upper body bends back too much resulting in my head coming forward too much. How can I fix this?


----------



## fredbear90 (Nov 15, 2004)

shorten your draw length :wink:


----------



## dynatec15 (Mar 15, 2004)

fredbear90 said:


> shorten your draw length :wink:



yeah thats what I though. Proshop owner and freind of mine suggested other wise. Im shooting 29 in. right now. He says that you shouldnt have to bend your arm at all that it should be straight. O well im used to it, unless...of course its whats causing me to have a bad stance


----------



## dynatec15 (Mar 15, 2004)

Hey shooter007 how bout some criticism on my form and how to make it better


----------



## jdoginAr (May 11, 2005)

dynatec15 said:


> yeah thats what I though. Proshop owner and freind of mine suggested other wise. Im shooting 29 in. right now. He says that you shouldnt have to bend your arm at all that it should be straight. O well im used to it, unless...of course its whats causing me to have a bad stance


thats not completely true, you should have bend in your bow arm, i agree if you are having to lean back, then your draw length is most likely to long


----------



## ursonvs (Sep 19, 2003)

*dynatec15*

reduce your dl at least 1.5 " and try to form a triangle from your eye to the corner of your mouth. string should be at the corner of your mouth and try to rest your nose on the string. get all three of these together your lefts and rights along with your scores will be better.

when shooting downhill or uphill, bend at the waist while keep yourbowarm and your release arm in a T-form. this will help keep the string angle on the bow my aligned with your face and won't make your shoulder drop .

a slight bend in the arm is a good thing. just barely out of full lockout.


----------



## Shoot-in-NC (Jul 12, 2004)

*No worrys*



dynatec15 said:


> me and my crappy shooting stance..notice how my upper body bends back too much resulting in my head coming forward too much. How can I fix this?


Here is what you can do and guesse what u dont have to shorten ure draw...........bend at the waist, That will help alot. Just my 2 cent

Stephen


----------



## Matt6288 (Jul 29, 2005)

my mom took a picture of me at full draw i noticed i was leaning forward a little, anytrhing wrong with that? im not sure if i always do that because then i was holding at full draw for a while before the flash came and ended.


----------



## shooter07 (Mar 29, 2004)

dynatec15 said:


> Hey shooter007 how bout some criticism on my form and how to make it better


sorry in the delay... 

i would definatly shorten your draw a bit... it is hard to tell exactly what is wrong with a picture of you shooting down hill... do you have a pic of you shooting a flat target? Also it looks like you are having to force your bow out to get proper dl from looking at your elbow... i might relax that elbow a bit maybe even a slight bend in your elbow (key word slight)... i would start with taking the dl down .5 inch at a time until it is right... you shoulder closest to the bow looks stressed... that is also a sign of improper dl... or just tension in general... so RELAX...  ... also relax your bow hand... you should not grab the bow (you are not) or stretch your fingers out (it looks like you are doing from the pic...) your hand should be relaxed... also relax your release hand... and curl your finger around the trigger... it will not bite and this will also make you less likly to punch... (you may already do this because but i was unsure about what part of your shot sequence you are in so i wanted to make sure...) and as stephen said bend at the waist... if your dealer is saying that your dl is correct it is time to find a new dealer... random question... what is your height?

again this is all what is deemed "proper" by god only knows who... so if you are able to do something better (aka more consistant) some other way go for it... but i would give this a try... because the "proper" way is supose to make it the easiest form to be able to repeat... also know that for this to work it takes time... so do not just try it once or twice... shoot i would say several weeks and if it is not working for you change it and make it work for you... 


hope this helps...
Brian Barnes


----------



## shooter07 (Mar 29, 2004)

Matt6288 said:


> my mom took a picture of me at full draw i noticed i was leaning forward a little, anytrhing wrong with that? im not sure if i always do that because then i was holding at full draw for a while before the flash came and ended.


nothing persay is "wrong" with anything you do... or anybody for that matter... but generaly it is more consitant for you to be vertically stright... even my pic is a bit slopy... that is because i was holding a while (a couple min) for some different angles to be taken for me to send in to my sponsors... and for the people that are wondering what is wrong or as i said "slopy" with my form... i am leaning back a bit... and before someone points it out my cams are slightly out of time... but they shoot better that way...


----------



## shooter07 (Mar 29, 2004)

jdoginAr said:


> thats not completely true, you should have bend in your bow arm, i agree if you are having to lean back, then your draw length is most likely to long



there are two basic schools of thought when it comes to your bow arm... the first is that you should have a slight bend in your arm... that is fine... the second is that your arm should be mostly straight... the thought behind this is to get the soft tissue out of the picture... that way the bow's weight is going bone to bone instead of being held by muscles... this being more consistent... that is fine too... it is really what works best for you... and on some bows you cannot have a completely straight arm... the design prevents it... but you also do not want your arm so straight that you are stressing it... (example: like pushing into your bow tooooooooo hard... you will start shaking...) you also do not want it bent severally... what it comes down to is a mix of what works for you and your set-up... 

my two cents...


----------



## dynatec15 (Mar 15, 2004)

*more pics*

here brian heres flat land for you.

also, my height is 5'10 1/2


----------



## dynatec15 (Mar 15, 2004)

*and one more*

one more


----------



## Shoot-in-NC (Jul 12, 2004)

*shorten*

I would bring that draw down a inch and a half and try that.


----------



## shooter07 (Mar 29, 2004)

your draw is WAY too long... if your dealer will not do it do you know how? with a hoyt cam.5 you do not need a press to adjust your dl... (it helps though...) look on your cam, then on your modual... there should be letters in order A-B-C-D-E-F... then there should be a little arrow pointing to one of them... what one is it pointing to? 


also you need to relax your release and bow hand (as i said in my last post)... 

the rest of your form problems are more than likely a direct result of your dl problem...

and from the picture that looks like:

you are bending at the hip to try and compinsate for the too long of dl...
(you should be strieght)

your shoulder cloest to the bow is cocked up... 
(should be close to level with other shoulder)

your bow arm looks streched and strained like you are having to push to far into the bow... this should clean up by itself with correct draw length...


that is all i see from those pics...


hope this helps,
Brian


----------



## dynatec15 (Mar 15, 2004)

wow your like..a genius. My bow arm is pushing far out which is a big cause of the shakes. Forgot to mention it and remembered as soon as you mentioned it. My bow maxes out at 29.5 and im at 29 inches. Ill check the module letter also.


----------



## jdoginAr (May 11, 2005)

by your last pic, it looks like your anchor is fine but your draw is definately to long, like brian said that is what is causing the rest of your form problems,


----------



## shooter07 (Mar 29, 2004)

dynatec15 said:


> wow your like..a genius. My bow arm is pushing far out which is a big cause of the shakes. Forgot to mention it and remembered as soon as you mentioned it. My bow maxes out at 29.5 and im at 29 inches. Ill check the module letter also.


I try... lol... :mg: :wink: :teeth: :angel: ... 

if your bow maxes out at 29.5 and your dl is at 29 right now your cam is on E... I would personally start out by moveing it to C... that will put you at 28" dl... (with your modual at C you should notice your bow shoots smoother and draws smoother...) then try that and make sure you aim high and see if you need it a bit longer or shorter... just remimber it will feel a bit short regaurdless of what it is because right now you are used to it being too long...

Hope this helps...
Brian Barnes


----------



## shooter07 (Mar 29, 2004)

dynatec15 said:


> here brian heres flat land for you.
> 
> also, my height is 5'10 1/2


forgot to tell you why i asked about height...  

it basicly come down to this... if you are short... more than likly you will have a shorter dl... normally someone with like a 29 dl is about 6 feet tall... (key words: normaly and about) and if you are tall most of the time you will have a long dl... 

just wanted to clear that up so you did not think i was off the deep end or anything like that...   :shade:

also i was looking at your pic some more and i might have noticed something... I am guessing that you still have the stock hoyt strings on the bow? because from the picture it looks like (from the picture, it really may not be the case...) your lower cam is out if time with the top... this could be a direct result of the stock strings stretching... if you like them out of time because it shoots better that is fine... my cams are actually slightly out of time as well but I have mine like that on purpose... but if not than i would invest in some new strings... that can save you many problems this hunting season if that is the case...


----------



## dynatec15 (Mar 15, 2004)

Man im selling that P.O.S come thanksgiving when the 06s are out. Why put more cash into it when its going to be sold


----------



## Mexican 3D (Nov 16, 2003)

dynatec15 said:


> here brian heres flat land for you.
> 
> also, my height is 5'10 1/2



im 5' 8", and my DL is 27 or 27.5". so i think you should be 28, if not 27.5". 

btw, im the one with camo shorts...


----------



## legacyMan22 (Mar 14, 2004)

Here I am on the way home from the 2nd leg of the National Triple crown


----------



## just_tim (Sep 10, 2005)

I don't have any pics of me yet.


----------



## Cub1 (Apr 1, 2005)

Here is one my dad took. I don't think he took any pictures at any tournaments :doh:


----------



## JoshKeller (Sep 11, 2003)

> Well, I don't know if I should put my pictures on here or not? You should tell me, you've seen it. Is it too risky???


nope dont put them on here... just send them to me directly


----------



## bowtech shooter (Jan 22, 2005)

*heres my pics*

heres mine! hope ya like girls im 16 :teeth:


----------



## hoytchick1390 (Sep 7, 2005)

*heyy im allison*

heyy guys im allison i shoot target archery and i am a member of the Halls Joad club..... here are some pictures of me shooting....


----------



## 230FPS (Feb 17, 2005)

here is me on a all day bowhunt, took a break for some grouse huntin in the middle of the day and a pic from spring turkey huntin here in NY, im on the left


----------



## just_tim (Sep 10, 2005)

I don't have any pics of me shooting but I have some of my shots with my old PSE :smile:


----------



## 87Missouri (May 23, 2005)

Me in the backyard...


----------



## goose7856 (Jul 18, 2005)




----------



## Ahti (Feb 5, 2004)

European field championships


----------



## YNGARCHER (Jun 17, 2003)

Vegas 2006


----------



## Brown Eyed Girl (Aug 24, 2005)

*My pic.*

This isn't of me shooting and not that great of a pic, but it is me doing something in relation to shooting, so w/e.


----------



## Matt6288 (Jul 29, 2005)

Heres my first selfbow I made, #[email protected]", not the greatest but it's my first shooter. I got others but this is the only one I got a pic of.


----------



## 3DBIGBULLX (Dec 30, 2004)




----------



## die-languh (Mar 23, 2005)

Me @ Belgium witch 1 day compound experience









Me @ dutch championship fita going for second place recurve 2004 (right)









Me @ dutch championship fita going for again second place 2005


----------



## bowhunter972 (Aug 25, 2005)

dont have 1 of me shooting but heres 1 with my first deer, acting like a tuff guy like most people do when they shoot a buck. in my other1s i smiled.









heres 1 of my buds buck, day before i shot mine. were from pa and we were down in vrigina on a 1 week trip. i never saw so many spiders in 1 spot in my life. i was in my stand and counted 200 spiders in about 1 minute. it was crazy. but they didnt crawl on me  lol. i dont have permission to put their pics on here so i just colored their faces black.










y cant i get them the same size?


----------



## hoytshooter09 (Nov 21, 2005)

*i havent*



Makeda said:


> Well, I don't know if I should put my pictures on here or not? You should tell me, you've seen it. Is it too risky???
> 
> lol


I havent seen it yet.


----------

